
A Question for Google's CEO - kushti
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/08/a-question-for-google-ceo-sundar-pichai/536535/?single_page=true
======
tyingq
Is there a distinct swing towards more stories that are less critical of the
"screed" now? Or just that more are making it onto the front page here?

It feels like there was an initial almost universal condemnation in the press,
followed by a shift as the days passed. Not a complete shift, but more stories
that were either less critical, neutral, or slightly supportive.

~~~
brandonhsiao
I imagine the knee-jerk outrage fizzled out after everyone realized they could
just read/judge the source for themselves, and the quiet, thoughtful people
who spent a couple days writing substantive articles are now finishing them.
Also seeing the guy interview and realizing that he's just a socially awkward
dude and not the Richard Spencer of misogyny.

